# Deer?



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Something appears to have eaten all the flower buds off my rose of Sharon. deer? The RoS is supposed to be relatively deer resistant.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks like it. They've gotten quite a few of my hydrangea buds, too, as well as eating the snakeroot blooms off of mine.

Jerks!


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Has anyone found a product that works to prevent them from coming?


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I haven't seen a deer in our yard since my wife removed all of our fruit trees but rabbits love to munch on our hosta's.

Liquid Fence works well for rabbits and claims to work for deer and is safe for pets.

https://www.liquidfence.com/Products/Deer-and-Rabbit-Control.aspx


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Crossbow :lol:


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Definitely looks like deer damage to me. I've been dealing with the same thing this year and it's frustrating to say the least. Might have to go crossbow shopping soon


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Try Deer Out. Spray every 2-3 weeks or as needed.

https://www.deerout.com/


----------



## radiomix (May 18, 2020)

I know it's a fertilizer, but I use Milorganite to keep deer away from my ornamentals. The smell keeps them away. I just scoop some out of the bag with a Solo Cup and spread it around the plant. It will keep my deer away for a few weeks.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

There are deer repellents out there, but most smell horrible. You also need to reapply them every time it rains.

And yes, some plants are "deer resistant", but given their hunger level, they are willing to eat plants that are less desirable to them.


----------

